# The under 44mm great Panerai photo thread - 40, 42mm PAMs step step up



## amanda

There's not much talk about the smaller PAMs in most forums.. I thought it would be fun to make a giant thread full of photos of PAMs that are under 44mm in size..

I'll start.. here's a PAM49 that is in transit to a new home as I type this! In this photo it's wearing an OEM gator and sitting on a Savage strap.. + some other canvas straps


IMG_0921 by mmanda withers, on Flickr

My former PAM48 from a few years ago on OEM Rubber


IMG_3746 by mmanda withers, on Flickr

Here's the 48 again with a friend that I no longer have!










And I'll be posting more.....

Ok here's my 392 fresh at the AD... should be collecting it this week!










Now it's your turn!


----------



## amanda

392 - photo not mine


----------



## Synequano

Radiomirs









392









159 on top left









I was reading around and just noticed there are also Rad in 40mm (Pam 62) and 37mm (Pam 145) I'm particularly interested in knowing more about the diamond studded Pams

And I'm waiting for formenko to post the unboxing of 512 (yes,I'm the worst kind of enabler) :-D


----------



## amanda

Excellent stuff Synequano!

The 159 is a ripper, as to is the 98 which I also used to own! Here's mine from quite a few years ago now.. Probably 2010 from memory. I'll see if I can find some pics of the watches you mention and will add some photos in here of them

I don't usually post writs shots.. I have a few scars on the top of my left hand, so it doesn't photograph very well! But it's all I have to work with 


P1010730 by mmanda withers, on Flickr


----------



## amanda

40mm Radiomir PAM 62 in White Gold - this photograph is not mine and belongs to Asi from another forum.









How about the 42mm Radiomir Wempe 204









The Auctioneer who owns this photograph states this as the description:



> "Panerai Radiomir Chrono wristwatch, limited WEMPE edition of *125* pieces only, reference #PAM 00204. Hand wound mechanical movement OP XVI base Lemania. Polished steel case, diameter 42mm water resistant to 100 meters, polished steel bezel. Black dial with luminous hour markers and numeral 12 & 6 with tachymeter scale outer flange. Functions: hours, minutes, small seconds, chronograph. Screw down winding crown. Nato strap with double folding clasp. Sapphire crystal see through case back. Box and papers present.
> 
> On 10th October 2005, Wempe Chronometerwerke celebrated its centenary. The outstanding feature of this anniversary wrist watch, which was created especially for Wempe's 100th anniversary, is the Caliber 1872, which was built by Nouvelle Lemania, the renowned manufacturer of blank movements for most of high grade watch brands such as Patek Philippe, IWC, etc. Extraordinary accuracy is one this caliber's most appealing attributes. Eighteen jewels, classic gear coupling, and a balance that vibrates 21,600 times every hour combine to guarantee precise timekeeping. The balance's frequency enables the watch's user to stop intervals to the nearest sixth of a second."


----------



## amanda

The very very stunning Zerograph 42mm PAM 67 - one of the most beautiful Panerais ever IMHO. Doesn't hurt that the photos are also stunning!

Photos belong to the owner Javier.. I believe this watch was for sale too! Free plug, I am in no way affiliated with him at all.

















He's also made a nice little video of the watch on YouTube too






Also belonging to Javier the PAM 65 42mm Platinum Radiomir









And here we have 4 of javiers 42mm Radiomirs all lined up - 141, 65, 67 and the 98. Ain't they all marvelous together?









Ok thats it from me for awhile now... lets see more under 44s in here!


----------



## Synequano

Hmmmm,pam 62 is an interesting one,saw two for sale for around us$10k each..might want to grab one to fill the dress watch role..and I saw there are two 98 for sale,asking around $6000ish

Here's another photo of 392 & 159,just realized that 159 is thicker....


----------



## amanda

Synequano said:


> Hmmmm,pam 62 is an interesting one,saw two for sale for around us$10k each..might want to grab one to fill the dress watch role..and I saw there are two 98 for sale,asking around $6000ish
> 
> Here's another photo of 392 & 159,just realized that 159 is thicker....


That is interesting. I'd have never thought the 159 would be thicker than the 392. It does look like it would wear larger tho because of the 1950 case, do you agree with that given you have them in your hands and I don't?

I think the 62 represents great value.. you'd be hard pressed to ever see one in the wild that is for sure. The 98 has such a sweet sounding alarm. I think the alarm complication is a lovely thing to have in a watch... seeing peoples reactions when it goes off is fun.


----------



## korneevy

Well, I am now confused (in a good way)...first off, Amanda is a woman who really DOES know her Panerai and can use phrases like "OEM rubber" without going blush. Secondly, Amanda is from Melbourne...which is my second home, and I love it to bits... but gee watches is not something that is heavily featured in "hobby-themed" conversations with the folks Down Under, as compared, say, with "whos got the best parma", discussing German cars or arguing on pros/cons of getting another investment property. Hats off to Amanda, and even though I think 42mm is a bit small for a bloke of my size, I am subscribing to this thread. Well done.


----------



## Synequano

amanda said:


> That is interesting. I'd have never thought the 159 would be thicker than the 392. It does look like it would wear larger tho because of the 1950 case, do you agree with that given you have them in your hands and I don't?
> 
> I think the 62 represents great value.. you'd be hard pressed to ever see one in the wild that is for sure. The 98 has such a sweet sounding alarm. I think the alarm complication is a lovely thing to have in a watch... seeing peoples reactions when it goes off is fun.


For sure 392 felt bigger and thicker than 159,never thought 2 mm can make such a different,however the 392 felt more top heavy due to the tapered case,and I do complain that you need to buy the 22mm rubber strap because it's not available in box,kinda like buying a radiomir

I will check the 62 next time I come to HK,saw it in one of the dealers there,but I'm afraid I may end up walking out with pre owned 368 or 389 instead of 62 LOL...

The good thing about 62 is my mom can also wear it (we share most of our watches,the watches I showed earlier in this thread are hers..)

Tried the 98 earlier this month,the alarm is a bit like vibrating phone,there's no way I will wake up to that hahaha,but for sure it makes a good watch for bragging (hey,my mechanical watch has an alarm..)

Another thing,I saw Pam 145 for sale in Japan for around $30.000,it's a diamond studded 37 mm WG radiomir with auto movt,nice but expensive..


----------



## amanda

korneevy said:


> Well, I am now confused (in a good way)...first off, Amanda is a woman who really DOES know her Panerai and can use phrases like "OEM rubber" without going blush. Secondly, Amanda is from Melbourne...which is my second home, and I love it to bits... but gee watches is not something that is heavily featured in "hobby-themed" conversations with the folks Down Under, as compared, say, with "whos got the best parma", discussing German cars or arguing on pros/cons of getting another investment property. Hats off to Amanda, and even though I think 42mm is a bit small for a bloke of my size, I am subscribing to this thread. Well done.


Thanks I think:-s I've been into Panerai and all watches for that matter for a long time now. I become a paneristi in 2006! So I've learnt a lot over the years!

I can also carry a good conversation about German cars too  I've had a few of those as well :rodekaart:rodekaart nothing too fancy, but still fun cars!

I love a parma oh and no investment properties for me now... I'd rather get the one I live in paid off!


----------



## amanda

Tadaaaa - my new 392 on Dirk khaki shark!


----------



## Synequano

Nice 392,congratz :-!

Anyway,just want to add another sub 44 models
Pam 008 mare nostrum is 42 mm IIRC and it's one of the rarest beast,feel free to add pics since I'm on mobil
The other one is the Titanium luminor with blue dial (edit: it is 282)
And of course the usual suspects like 48-49-50-51-241-244-298 et al


----------



## Tony A.H

amanda said:


> Also belonging to Javier the PAM 65 42mm Platinum Radiomir
> 
> View attachment 1237103


LOVE this One


----------



## Tony A.H

the 159 was my First Panerai (about 10 years ago). wow brings back good memory.


----------



## accce

Here is my PAM310


----------



## petergunny

I'm surprised too seeing that 392 looks much thinner than 159, few yrs ago I have 312 and as I remember its pretty thick, feels thicker than 000, pity I never took photo side by side to see the thickness. I guess 392 uses same movement as 312? no? and the 159 is GMT. Maybe GMT module add its thickness?


----------



## Synequano

petergunny said:


> I'm surprised too seeing that 392 looks much thinner than 159, few yrs ago I have 312 and as I remember its pretty thick, feels thicker than 000, pity I never took photo side by side to see the thickness. I guess 392 uses same movement as 312? no? and the 159 is GMT. Maybe GMT module add its thickness?


That is also surprising for me..considering 159 has solid caseback and standard 7750 movt vs P9000 in 392

However when I check again,159 has thicker bezel,maybe the extra thickness is needed for the extra GMT hands? My other Pam GMT has 2893 inside,and there is no noticeable extra thickness...

As for 000 vs 312,the difference might be huge..IIRC 111/177 has 14-14.5 mm case thickness as opposed to 351 with around 17 -17.5 mm

Anyway,the thickest Pam for me is 92..the domed caseback pushed the thickness all the way to 20-21 mm


----------



## mt_hangglider

*My one and only a 048*

Absolutely LOVE it. Perfect for my 6.5" wrist. Makes me wish I'd picked up one years ago.


----------



## amanda

petergunny said:


> I'm surprised too seeing that 392 looks much thinner than 159, few yrs ago I have 312 and as I remember its pretty thick, feels thicker than 000, pity I never took photo side by side to see the thickness. I guess 392 uses same movement as 312? no? and the 159 is GMT. Maybe GMT module add its thickness?


Yes the 392 uses the same movement as the 312. Which in itself is interesting, I've always thought the 312 case was just a bit too thick, so OP could have made the case a few mm thinner on the 312 but have chosen to design it this way.


----------



## mt_hangglider

amanda said:


> Tadaaaa - my new 392 on Dirk khaki shark!


Very nice watch and strap! If I were to buy a new Panerai, it would be a 392.


----------



## amanda

*Re: My one and only a 048*

Great pics mt hanglider! I really enjoyed my 48 when I owned it but always found I wanted something with a sandwhich dial and no cyclops.. so I'd find myself trying the 44mms out again and then tiring of them because I really wasn't 100% comfortable with them on my wrist.

The 392 is my perfect PAM! I am loving it just 24 hours after getting it. My AD has some straps coming for me too as part of the deal, so looking forward to getting those.


----------



## amanda

*Re: My one and only a 048*

Here's another shot of my 392 on the dirk shark.. will take better photos in coming weeks with more strap combos!


IMG_0929 by mmanda withers, on Flickr

One thing that is bothering me about this watch is the reflections! It's crazy... at some angles you can hardly see the dial. It's like they forgot the AR or something. Other 392 owners, are yours like this too?


----------



## MarkSeattle

*Re: My one and only a 048*

Congratulations Amanda! I do agree that the 392 is perfect for you and for that matter probably perfect for me. Please keep the pictures coming


----------



## amanda

*Re: My one and only a 048*



MarkSeattle said:


> Congratulations Amanda! I do agree that the 392 is perfect for you and for that matter probably perfect for me. Please keep the pictures coming


Thanks Mark. Yes the watch is the perfect size in my opinion. It's bigger than the 40mm Luminors and just a tad smaller than a 44mm Luminor but doesn't have the silly case thickness of the 312.

I'm delighted with it. This is my perfect watch! I've got some straps coming, so once they are here.. I'll set up a little mini watch photo studio and attempt to get some good photos of the combos.


----------



## MarkSeattle

I'm looking forward to the pictures, 392 with different straps. I owned the 48 for a couple of years and sold it about 4 years ago. Nice enough watch but I agree with your earlier comments on it. I've always liked the 50's case and sandwich dial but never really felt completely comfortable with the 44mm case. I just need to get off my duff and order the 392. You're helping me do that :


----------



## robisan

Nice pics Amanda! Panerai watches, even the 44mm one somehow looks nice on the ladies.


----------



## raztoky

*Re: My one and only a 048*



amanda said:


> Here's another shot of my 392 on the dirk shark.. will take better photos in coming weeks with more strap combos!
> 
> IMG_0929 by mmanda withers, on Flickr
> 
> One thing that is bothering me about this watch is the reflections! It's crazy... at some angles you can hardly see the dial. It's like they forgot the AR or something. Other 392 owners, are yours like this too?


Congrats on that very beautiful model!

I have seen it on catalogue but with real life photo, the absence of cyclops is quite different and I really like it!

I would like to try one just to see how it will fit on my wrist and one day.....


----------



## Emtee

*Re: My one and only a 048*








My 392. @Amanda - haven't really noticed the reflections but one thing that does annoy me slightly is the noisy rotor, I hear this is normal for the P9000? Anyway despite that I still love it


----------



## amanda

*Re: My one and only a 048*



Emtee said:


> View attachment 1241833
> 
> My 392. @Amanda - haven't really noticed the reflections but one thing that does annoy me slightly is the noisy rotor, I hear this is normal for the P9000? Anyway despite that I still love it


Mine doesn't seem noisy, although the Dirk strap makes a bit of noise.. it crackles!

The PAM48 rotor felt like the watch was alive... once it got spinning you could look down and see the watch bobbling away on your wrist. I always thought that was cool!


----------



## amanda




----------



## rvbert8

*Re: My one and only a 048*

can anyone post a comparison of the Pam392 and the 44mm Luminor models (non-1950 case)?


----------



## Synequano

These are all I have....


----------



## darby11

I'm fairly certain that the case thickness of the 392 is no different than the 44 1950 cases such as 312, 359 etc.. I love panerai but always seem to flip them as i battle with their thickness and wearability in the office setting. I've owned 298, and while 2-3mm shorter, they still have trouble with shirt cuffs..... Some of the departed.


----------



## rvbert8

Darby11,

Thanks for your post. I think you're wrong about the thickness of the Pam392 compared to the other 1950 models.

Post No. 8 shows that the 392 is thinner than the 159, which has a thickness of 16mm, albeit its a 40mm model.

These two pictures compare the 392 to the 312.



the 392 looks to be much thinner than the 312.

I was hoping someone had a thickness comparison to the standard Luminor, so I could get a visual of it.


----------



## darby11

rvbert8 said:


> Darby11,
> 
> Thanks for your post. I think you're wrong about the thickness of the Pam392 compared to the other 1950 models.
> 
> Post No. 8 shows that the 392 is thinner than the 159, which has a thickness of 16mm, albeit its a 40mm model.
> 
> These two pictures compare the 392 to the 312.
> 
> 
> 
> the 392 looks to be much thinner than the 312.
> 
> I was hoping someone had a thickness comparison to the standard Luminor, so I could get a visual of it.


Hhhmm. Thanks for the info, certainly seems so there. I think my point is still valid though. 392 is not a major improvement in wearability IMHO. When I had them together at the ad, 312, 392, the difference didn't seem too material for me. Like I said, 298 is thinner than both for sure yet still explodes out of the cuff or was uncomf to me.....


----------



## amanda

darby11 said:


> Hhhmm. Thanks for the info, certainly seems so there. I think my point is still valid though. 392 is not a major improvement in wearability IMHO. When I had them together at the ad, 312, 392, the difference didn't seem too material for me. Like I said, 298 is thinner than both for sure yet still explodes out of the cuff or was uncomf to me.....


Obviously everyone is entitled to their own opinions, but as someone that has owned a 233, 312 and now wears daily the 392, I have to completely disagree with you. The 392 is by far the most comfortable wearing of the 3 models I just mentioned. Sure, you'll have trouble getting it under the cuffs of some mens shirts, but that is the same for any 44mm Luminor.

EDIT: This is a photo thread for PAMs under 44mm size, not a thread to debate the wearability of the watches. There's other threads asking about the 392 as a watch to wear.


----------



## darby11

amanda said:


> Obviously everyone is entitled to their own opinions, but as someone that has owned a 233, 312 and now wears daily the 392, I have to completely disagree with you. The 392 is by far the most comfortable wearing of the 3 models I just mentioned. Sure, you'll have trouble getting it under the cuffs of some mens shirts, but that is the same for any 44mm Luminor.
> 
> EDIT: This is a photo thread for PAMs under 44mm size, not a thread to debate the wearability of the watches. There's other threads asking about the 392 as a watch to wear.


I was responding to another forum members question on size. No big deal really, kinda harmless.


----------



## rvbert8

I thought the question was appropriate here as well, given the thread is about under 44mm Panerais. Especially so, given that there are 14 posts without pictures, 4 of which were by the OP!


----------



## amanda

Mare Nostrum - anyone here own one?


----------



## raztoky

amanda said:


> Mare Nostrum - anyone here own one?


I prefer the new one with a clean bezel, the original green strap, the blue hands but 52mm, 30K$ and a 30m WR is definitely not for me.

Regards,


----------



## Synequano

There's a member that has the 42mm mare nostrum,but I forgot the nick...


----------



## wtchoholic

Thanks Amanda and the rest of you folks. These are really good photos to help with my decision between the 312 and 392


----------



## Synequano

Just want to add my latest acquisition to this thread,it's a christmas gift for my mom and apparently fits me okay too as a dress watch because it's even thinner than 338


----------



## vintageguy

I'm a little late to the game. this my first, a Pam69. the addiction has started, now I'm looking 
for a white Pam49.


----------



## GnomeCop

The PAM 00512 is the model that finally convinced me to purchase a Panerai. The 42mm size still looks large because of the simplicity of the dial and the thinness of the watch makes it extremely comfortable. The p. 999 movement is really a wonderful movement, glad the power reserve is a respectable 60hrs in such a thin watch.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f75/review-pam512-pam514-942845-2.html#post7035336


----------



## Synequano

Well..I have no 512 but I often held 338,both of these models share the same P999 movt,from what I read is modified GP movements (CMIIW)

First impression on the winding,it is buttery smooth...

And on my limited test,the PR is actually 65+ hrs (closer to 67-68 hrs,it will be even cooler if it matches P3000 claim to 72 hrs but I'm not complaining there) but I forgot to note the accuracy per 24 hrs


----------



## ng107

Hi, can someone please let me know if the PAM298 is still being made? I went on the Panerai website and noticed it is no longer on their website, and they seemed to have removed it recently. The PAM298 is basically the PAM48 with a steel bracelet. It is also 40MM. Thanks!


----------



## Synequano

Maybe it got discontinued in 2014,but you can still find the older 2013 model in AD or boutique


----------



## darby11

512

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ng107

Synequano said:


> Maybe it got discontinued in 2014,but you can still find the older 2013 model in AD or boutique


Hi, I have put in a call to a Panerai Boutique and they said they would get back to me this coming week. I will post their reply. Thanks!


----------



## One Ping Only

My 338:



















and one with a Christmas theme


----------



## trammway

All the above pictures are my 40mm Panerai PAM 0168 Regatta Chrono 2003 special edition watch with bracelet and straps.


----------



## PROFINITY

I recently bought a 40mm Luminor Marina. I like the watch. I am not fond of large watches, although have several diver types. I am more old school traditional and not into Flavor Flav type watches. I don't understand the desire to wear a large/huge timepiece on your wrist, unless a person is very far-sighted. Sorta like calculators with big buttons and screen.


----------



## Hattrick1763

PAM 49 - bought for my ex (glad I got it back!)


----------



## ng107

PROFINITY said:


> I recently bought a 40mm Luminor Marina. I like the watch. I am not fond of large watches, although have several diver types. I am more old school traditional and not into Flavor Flav type watches. I don't understand the desire to wear a large/huge timepiece on your wrist, unless a person is very far-sighted. Sorta like calculators with big buttons and screen.


Hi, I am plannning on getting the PAM298 in 2014. It is the 40MM Luminor Automatic Marina with a stainless steel strap.

Mr. Profinity, would be so kind as to post some pictures of your watch? Thanks!


----------



## ng107

Hi, I just got back from a Panerai Boutique, and saw the latest Panerai book. In the book it explicity states that "P" is for FY 2014. I always thought the "P" was 2013. When I asked the sales person there, they confirmed "P was of 2014.

They also mentioned the PAM298 (40MM with the stainless steel bracelet) is no longer made, and the last one was made in 2012, a "N" series. However, the 2014 PAM48 is available and you can still buy the metallic strap for it separately. However, the stainless steel Panerai strap for 40MM watches is $1,550, before tax.

I needed some advice and recommendations on after market metal straps for 40MM Panerais. Have any of you heard of this brand? 
22mm Super Oyster Solid Link 316L Stainless Steel Bracelet Straight End, Solid S

Also can any off market 22MM metal strap fit into a 40MM Panerai? Kindly please advise. Thanks!


----------



## Synequano

Well..for all I know,you may still be able to find 298N on GM,just be patient,I'm also looking for N series Pam

From what I read,P year means it should be for 2013/2014 release,for example the 364,507,508 are 2013 SE and have P year stamp
I bought a 177O in April 2012,so I assume O is for 2012


----------



## ng107

Synequano said:


> From what I read, P year means it should be for 2013/2014 release, for example the 364,507,508 are 2013 SE and have P year stamp
> I bought a 177O in April 2012,so I assume O is for 2012


Hi, I have attached a snap of what I saw and read in the Panerai catalogue. It says "O" is for *F*iscal *Y*ear *2013*. However, Mr. Synequano bought a "O" series in April 2012? Can someone please confirm that "P" is a 2014 then? I am a bit confused. Thanks!


----------



## bwong

Another 338.


----------



## justinle

*Re: My one and only a 048*


----------



## Kromag

Nice helpful thread. The wrist shots with wrist size details are useful too.


----------



## BombFish

why don't they have a smaller version of the base? 

I want all four numbers on my dial damnit and no cyclops :/


----------



## amanda

Give them time, they will make a smaller base - they are bringing out everything else!


----------



## amanda

So here's 2 new 42mm 1950 cases from OP for 2014. What do you all think? I like the black asso strap!


----------



## Synequano

Seen both of the GMT 42s in Florence boutique,don't like them because of the hobnail dial being used that make the watch looks busy


----------



## G-F

Here's my 337:


----------



## darby11

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Techniec

42mm Radiomir Alarm GMT on mine:





Cheers

Pieter


----------



## amanda

392 on the black Officine Panerai Assolutamente strap  go see your AD/Boutique.. they should be able to order for you


----------



## Dragonutity

Thanks for the info and photos everyone
Very nice eye candy for someone with a small wrist


----------



## srvwus

Here's my 121 (40mm) on the rubber strap on my 6.5" wrist










Part of the 072, 074, 121, and 122 series with the El Primero movement and sapphire casebacks.


----------



## Antonios

Love that EP movement!


----------



## TruCorsair

PAM 048 on a new custom croc strap


----------



## ng107

Hi, is there a big difference in *size and thickness *between a PAM 392 (42mm) and a PAM 48 (40mm)?

Can someone kindly please confirm that the PAM 392 is 17mm thick? Also, is the PAM 48 16mm thick? I am thinking of getting a PAM 392, but have 6.25' wrists. Thanks!


----------



## ng107

Hi, if possible can someone kindly please let me know if there a big difference in *size and thickness *between a PAM 392 (42mm) and a PAM 48 (40mm)? Thanks


----------



## TruCorsair

ng107 said:


> Hi, if possible can someone kindly please let me know if there a big difference in *size and thickness *between a PAM 392 (42mm) and a PAM 48 (40mm)? Thanks


I have the PAM048 and it measures in at about 15.5mm, (one place online says 15.4mm, so I may be off). I don't know how accurate they are but BERNARD Watch has a PAM392 on their site and they quote the thickness as 17mm, so the 392 is probably about 1.5 or 1.6mm thicker or 0.059 to 0.0629 inches thicker than the 048


----------



## ng107

Hi Mr.TruCorsair, thank you this is very helpful.


----------



## ng107

Hi, I got the thickness measurements of the watches, and they are as follows:

PAM48 - 15.3mm
PAM392 equals 17.8mm 

Now, I need peoples opinions... Would the PAM 298 look too thick on a 6.5inch wrist? Thanks!


----------



## srvwus

ng107 said:


> Hi, I got the thickness measurements of the watches, and they are as follows:
> 
> PAM48 - 15.3mm
> PAM392 equals 17.8mm
> 
> Now, I need peoples opinions... Would the PAM 298 look too thick on a 6.5inch wrist? Thanks!


I have a 6.5" wrist and my Omega Seamaster 300m Chronograph is 16.8mm, and my PAM 121 is about 15.25mm. My old Speedmaster 9300 coaxial was about 16mm thick. I liked them all. That being said, I think thickness is very subjective thing, and it depends on how it sits on your wrist. Some people have a thing for/against thin/thick watches. But I think the look of a PAM is to be a little thick and even a little oversized. But the bottom line to me is that since a 298 is also 40mm like my 121 (just a little thicker), I think it will look great.


----------



## dainese

In the interest of sharing, I've copied this below post from my posting in the 392 vs 512 thread.

I have the 512 in my sights. I went into an AD yesterday but they had none in stock. So I tried on the 392 and the 439.

I think the consensus is correct on the 392, it is quite tall but it is a panerai. Still a handsome watch but notably, the movement rotor and display back bulge out.

I attach some pictures for your reference.























































Wrist is approximately 6.75".

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## dainese

In the interest of sharing, I attach the pictures that I just took at an AD in Sydney.

A remarkable presence and size. Very sleek but definitely lacks the 'Panerai presence' now, but at least it fits me now!


----------



## amanda

Dainese the 512 looks fantastic on you. Did you end up buying it or? They are such different watches really - there's no bad choice at all. If you've not bought it yet, just make sure you wind it and it's smooth, hands set nice etc

My 392 has gone back to OP in Switzerland as the case is 'out of alignment' under warranty - my crown wasn't winding smoothly. They looked at it at Richemont in Sydney, first said nothing was wrong.. we asked them to look again, they then said it needed servcing, then came back and said the case was out of alignment - which is speak for not machined correctly when manufactured!

I'll be without it for months by the sounds of it. So yes, thoroughly inspect it, as you don't want this situation!


----------



## DHPSU

Should have my 535 next week. If anyone is interested I will post my thoughts when I get it.


----------



## darby11

DHPSU said:


> Should have my 535 next week. If anyone is interested I will post my thoughts when I get it.


Interested

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DHPSU

Was able to try it on at the NYC boutique.


----------



## DHPSU

I was really torn between the 392 and 535 because of the sandwich dial, but went with the 535 because I thought the hobnail and painted lume really made the watch pop. I tried on a bunch of 44 models as well but just didn't feel comfortable with the size. More to come when I actually open the box


----------



## dainese

amanda said:


> Dainese the 512 looks fantastic on you. Did you end up buying it or? They are such different watches really - there's no bad choice at all. If you've not bought it yet, just make sure you wind it and it's smooth, hands set nice etc
> 
> My 392 has gone back to OP in Switzerland as the case is 'out of alignment' under warranty - my crown wasn't winding smoothly. They looked at it at Richemont in Sydney, first said nothing was wrong.. we asked them to look again, they then said it needed servcing, then came back and said the case was out of alignment - which is speak for not machined correctly when manufactured!
> 
> I'll be without it for months by the sounds of it. So yes, thoroughly inspect it, as you don't want this situation!


Sorry Amanda, I missed your question.

I didn't end up getting it.

Oh, great, you're based in Sydney too?

I fell in love with the 512 in photos but when I tried it on, I wasnt so sure. Maybe it looked too sleek and clean. It lacked the boldness and attitude of the luminor and radiomir case. I also tried on the rose gold 42mm and thought good things from that.

A shame that 1. You had to persist with a reassessment of the fault. And 2. There was a manufacturing issue in the first place.

Hope you get it back soon.

Regards, 
Justin

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## razkin

DHPSU said:


> I was really torn between the 392 and 535 because of the sandwich dial, but went with the 535 because I thought the hobnail and painted lume really made the watch pop. I tried on a bunch of 44 models as well but just didn't feel comfortable with the size. More to come when I actually open the box


Only just joined as I too have been eyeing off the 535 (congrats on the purchase btw).
The hobnail on the 535 is what has got me interested. Unfortunately the 535 is hard to come by here in Australia (I saw it when I was overseas) - would love to try it on just once more, as part of me does want a 44 (my wrists are smallish, so the 42 would be OK).. 
When I original tried the 535 on, I really liked the look of it on my wrist.. The 44s I tried on at the time just didn't do it for me - partly because of the hobnail + dark grey leather strap though.. 
So now I'm in a state of confusion, wanting to try the 535 just once more.. Otherwise there are a ton of 44s available, and at a better price too - and of course, many more leather straps to choose from!


----------



## dainese

razkin said:


> Only just joined as I too have been eyeing off the 535 (congrats on the purchase btw).
> The hobnail on the 535 is what has got me interested. Unfortunately the 535 is hard to come by here in Australia (I saw it when I was overseas) - would love to try it on just once more, as part of me does want a 44 (my wrists are smallish, so the 42 would be OK)..
> When I original tried the 535 on, I really liked the look of it on my wrist.. The 44s I tried on at the time just didn't do it for me - partly because of the hobnail + dark grey leather strap though..
> So now I'm in a state of confusion, wanting to try the 535 just once more.. Otherwise there are a ton of 44s available, and at a better price too - and of course, many more leather straps to choose from!


What's a hobnail??

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## DHPSU

Here is a description: hobnail textured dial. Commonly known in the horology world as “Clous de Paris” or “Nails of Paris” – the Paris Hobnail dial features a guilloché pattern of hollowed lines that intersect to form tiny pyramidal shapes which are inspired by the streets of paris.


----------



## darby11

dainese said:


> What's a hobnail??
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


I call it waffle, had on my old Pam 25

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DHPSU

What happened to the 25?


----------



## darby11

DHPSU said:


> What happened to the 25?


Loved it but I've started to buy watches that actually fit. I have 392 now










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jezbelle

My new and _only_ collectable watch!







(40mm) / 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## dethree

Jezbelle said:


> My new and _only_ collectable watch!
> 
> View attachment 1651068
> (40mm) / 6.5 inch wrist


That is a classic, which Rad is that?


----------



## Jezbelle

> That is a classic, which Rad is that?


Like the photo, and i'll tell you >_>

JK, it's a pam 62. Far from a "classic" lol, it's a bit obscure due to it's small size and limited production.


----------



## amanda

DHPSU said:


> View attachment 1631873
> Was able to try it on at the NYC boutique.


Awesome congratulations and wear it in the best of health!


----------



## DHPSU

Does anyone know how many rotations to set an automatic watch winder for the Panerai 3 day automatic?


----------



## DHPSU

Found the answer on Orbita website. The P.9001 can be wound in both directions at 800-950 turns per day.


----------



## Jezbelle

Snapped this pic in the car and was too good not to share..



edit: 40mm, 6.5" flat wrist


----------



## jksgoh

Here's my 535:


----------



## Sandmannk

I'm seriously considering to buy a Pam 535, 537 or a 392. Could somebody post his opinion who does already own one of them and share his thoughts? I would also be very greatful for some mor pictures of the 535, which is my favourite at the time.

best


----------



## Synequano

392 on 6 inch wrist


----------



## DHPSU

Sandmannk said:


> I'm seriously considering to buy a Pam 535, 537 or a 392. Could somebody post his opinion who does already own one of them and share his thoulghts? I would also be very greatful for some mor pictures of the 535, which is my favourite at the time.
> 
> best



View attachment 2820242
View attachment 2820250
View attachment 2820258
View attachment 2820266

Here are a few pics of my 535 on a rubber strap. Sorry for the poor lighting. I went through the same thing, narrowed it to the 535 or 392. I preferred the 535 over the 537 because of the black band and I thought the power reserve on the face made it more cluttered than I liked. I went with the 535 over the 392 because I liked the hobnail texture and the way the numbers really jumped out at me. The 392 is more subdued including a brushed steel case(which I do like). The 392 is a great option and has the sandwich dial that many people say make it a Panerai, I happen to disagree, the original Panerai had applied markers like the 535, so I think it's personal choice, they both represent the history of Panerai well. Michael Jordan wears an incredible watch, 20K+ with a non-sandwich dial. See attached. Happy hunting!


----------



## Synequano

Pam 172,yummy....I think westlake has tantalium pair (172 & 192) but I haven't seen him for a while....


----------



## amanda

That 535 is sweeeet as!

Ok here's a few more of my 392 - Firstly on a 22/20 JV strap from Panerai. Yes you heard correctly, could this be the only one in 22mm?










On a custom brown calf - made for me by a friend of mine. I coudn't ever get it on my PAM48 but it fits perfectly on the 392 as there seems to be a bit more space between the case and the lugs.


----------



## amanda

Woops repeating myself!


----------



## Synequano

The brown calf looks like the kodiak that is used on 372,the JV looks sweet and the pic makes the watch looks ceramic-y/DLC-ish


----------



## amanda

Yes it looks like a Ranger! I agree. Funny as I really wanted a Ranger. I love how they age and all along I had something very similar in he watch box.


----------



## amanda

Synequano said:


> The brown calf looks like the kodiak that is used on 372,the JV looks sweet and the pic makes the watch looks ceramic-y/DLC-ish


I was thinking the exact same thing myself the other day, it looks a lot like the Panerai Ranger strap. And to think that this was the 18th strap that my friend had ever made. It's brilliant! I'm so pleased I can finally wear it.

Here's another pic on OEM glossy blue gator - its a pretty old strap, so don't think you see this one around much these days. It's a 23/20 size too so maybe for a 40mm Radiomir back in the day.


----------



## Synequano

The blue croc is interesting however usually I'm not that adventurous when it comes to strap,looks good with denim and black dialed watch though...(might look good with the likes of 64 or 82 too...but looks off if paired with the YG/RG case though as the latter has warmer hue)

It will look superb with 62 though....


----------



## heresiarh

Recently purchased.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mat-with-one-t




----------



## mat-with-one-t




----------



## mat-with-one-t




----------



## mat-with-one-t




----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## adamcb

Just bought a new 535 (Luminor 1950 3 Days GMT Auto) today. I love the smaller 42mm size, olive strap and Paris hobnails dial. While I love the sandwich dial (I have one on my Radiomir Black Seal 183), I like that this one is different.









I usually like large 44mm+ watches but find myself going for smaller ones these days. Now, if I can just find a quick deployment strap for this guy - not a big fan of tangs but really like the olive leather - works with the green on the face...

Adam


----------



## m630

had this made recently for the 283, sharkskin, perhaps the most comfortable strap possible and it looks greatb-)

now if i can figure out why they are loading upside now, these may look ok! edit..got it now, reposted


----------



## m630

lets try again...


----------



## rockmastermike

42mm 512


----------



## iLuveketchup

I can't wear anything larger than a 42mm Radiomir. Here's what I got - 048 & 512.


----------



## Tomminator855

I am also in the market of adding another watch to my collection ofcourse it's going to be my first Panerai , I already owned a Rolex sub ,which I love very much , I would think 42mm Panerai would be the perfect size for me (I have a small wrist) , what are the Pam model number should I be looking at ?


----------



## DHPSU

I don't know much about the Radiomir watches, but did a lot of research on the Luminor models. If you go on the website and do a search for 42mm Luminor and Luminor 1950 watches this will come up. The only one not shown is the 537, a brown strap of the 535 with a power reserve on the dial. The website will describe the differences. There are not too many so you should be able to sort through rather quickly. Happy to answer any questions.


----------



## Synequano

Tomminator,are you going to buy only brand new? Or is pre-owned also possible? There are many interesting 42mm radiomirs that were out before but discontinued


----------



## Tomminator855

I am going to buy the brand new one ! I lean on the luminor more than radiomir, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck1109

42mm Radiomir 1940 - PAM 512


----------



## dimok

PAM 537 on my 6 1/2 inch wrist


----------



## kajigger

My 392 on a steel bracelet


----------



## DHPSU

Where did you get that, Panerai does not make steel for 42mm right?


----------



## kajigger

DHPSU said:


> Where did you get that, Panerai does not make steel for 42mm right?


You're right, they do not! I bought a bracelet made for the 40mm PAMs (PAM 298 to be exact). Even the AD had their doubts, but when we tried it on, it fit (almost) perfectly! There's just a very small gap (negligible for me) in between the case and the end links. But I'm not complaining


----------



## dimok

537


----------



## kajigger

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DHPSU

Is this the same band, 40mm?


----------



## kajigger

DHPSU said:


> Is this the same band, 40mm?


Yup, that's the same 40mm band. Lug width @ 22mm


----------



## kajigger

392 on a brown asso strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandmannk

I really love the Pam 537! Could somebody post some more pics? Would be great! 

Thanks


----------



## trisdg

My first and only Panerai (till I buy another ;-))


----------



## Billsamson

dimok said:


> 537


Good looking strap, where did you pick it up?


----------



## Billsamson

Considering 22MM/20MM straps are markedly harder to find that 24MM+, anybody have a "go to" quality maker that accommodates?


----------



## dimok

Billsamson said:


> Good looking strap, where did you pick it up?


dangerous9straps.blogspot.com

Swiss Ammo strap from Germany


----------



## dimok

Sandmannk said:


> I really love the Pam 537! Could somebody post some more pics? Would be great!
> 
> Thanks


more of my 537


----------



## TheMac

I just realized they don't look any smaller than the 44mm norm...


----------



## Synequano

40 mm meets 47 mm Radiomir..no prize in guessing which one is lighter of the two


----------



## bigclive2011

A rose between ?


----------



## mat-with-one-t

Billsamson said:


> Considering 22MM/20MM straps are markedly harder to find that 24MM+, anybody have a "go to" quality maker that accommodates?


Do you mean for deployant or tang buckle? I've bought 3 (so far) lovely straps from Bas & Lokes (Sydney). Great quality and suit Panerai to a T!


----------



## Billsamson

mat-with-one-t said:


> Do you mean for deployant or tang buckle? I've bought 3 (so far) lovely straps from Bas & Lokes (Sydney). Great quality and suit Panerai to a T!


Tang. I appreciate the input!


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol

second time poster, wants to contribute to the 512s 















Titus


----------



## mat-with-one-t

"Considering 22MM/20MM straps are markedly harder to find that 24MM+, anybody have a "go to" quality maker that accommodates?"

combat straps
maddog straps
Bas and Lokes
Dangerous9


----------



## kajigger




----------



## Synequano

Pam 168 regatta

You don't see that many pams with blue hands,let alone 5 blue hands


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol

xPost from what P are you wearing today


----------



## WristEnvy

Didn't notice 40mm luminor pics that look like it'll fit under a cuff. True or false?

Sent from my XT1096 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol

the 512 (42mm) definitely fits under a cuff.


----------



## kajigger




----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol

Are there any (preferrably currently still available) pams sub-44mm with Metal bracelets? Such als the 392 e.g.?

thx

edit: except the 048 and the Monte Carlo...


----------



## Billsamson

392 on a modified Gunny 74.


----------



## WristEnvy

Techniec said:


> 42mm Radiomir Alarm GMT on mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Pieter


Im starting to fall in love with this one or the pam184.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## innout

dimok said:


> PAM 537 on my 6 1/2 inch wrist


Do you have a picture from further away?
I have a similar sized wrist and am looking for 42mm Pam. The 537 was on the top of my list and it still looks gigantic.


----------



## corruptor

Check us out too, for 20mm and 22mm Panerai straps!

Wrist Candy Watch Club


----------



## NT931

Just got this - a 42mm PAM 338 in Ti with the inhouse movt. Loving it!



















Perfect for slim wrists like mine


----------



## darby11

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rcalcaide

Very Nice. Love the face on this PAM


----------



## waikeekee

Wife's 48










The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## kajigger




----------



## FrozenCommunist

PAM 48.


----------



## Synequano

338,loving the overall combo...


----------



## Jazzmaster

Synequano said:


> 338,loving the overall combo...


I love that one, as well. Brushed Ti case, polished bezel, gold hands -- it is, indeed, a great combo! :-!


----------



## cjs5

Wow. Looks sporty, classy, understated and yet masculine on steel.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol

i realise i am quite late on this one. but what model is this? is it a 392? but the bracelet? i did not know it comes with a 22mm bracelet... you leave me confused. it looks great...but...which...model?

thanks!



kajigger said:


>


----------



## m0rt

So, here's my 40mm Panerai - the FER00019.


----------



## kajigger

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> i realise i am quite late on this one. but what model is this? is it a 392? but the bracelet? i did not know it comes with a 22mm bracelet... you leave me confused. it looks great...but...which...model?
> 
> thanks!


Hey Tarak, thanks for the nod! Yes, it's a 392, fitted with a bracelet intended for a 40mm PAM (since both 40 & 42mm Luminors have the same 22mm lug width).

Cheers!


----------



## Billsamson

kajigger said:


>


That 392 on the bracelet looks real smooth! I like that A LOT. May have to pick a bracelet up. It totally changes the appearance of the watch. Good stuff.

Any more pictures you don't mind sharing??


----------



## smallappliance

The 098 is one of my favorites...sorry that I sold mine several years back.


----------



## Synequano

184 and 338 duo,both 42mm


----------



## lo_scrivano

It was really awesome finding and scrolling through this thread from 2+ years ago!

I would love to resurrect this thread and see people post their sub 44mm PAMs. So many more options available now across Luminors, Dues, and even a submersible!

I love my PAM 631 (44) but often wonder if I should have gambled on a 42 instead.


----------



## Synequano

Two of older contemporary 40mm luminor










168 and 159 (this is the predecessor to 244)


----------



## lo_scrivano

Synequano said:


> Two of older contemporary 40mm luminor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 168 and 159 (this is the predecessor to 244)


Nice. How did you end up deciding to go 42?


----------



## Synequano

Those are the pams that are worn by my mom,took the picture as I was cleaning up those two

If necessary I also borrow 62 or 338 from her to do long sleeve duty

My daily pam is 47mm though


----------



## lo_scrivano

Synequano said:


> Those are the pams that are worn by my mom,took the picture as I was cleaning up those two
> 
> If necessary I also borrow 62 or 338 from her to do long sleeve duty
> 
> My daily pam is 47mm though


Tell your Mom I think she is awesome. Have to show this to my mother LOL.


----------



## lo_scrivano

Loving this one...


----------



## Bettamacrostoma

lo_scrivano said:


> Loving this one...


Waiting for Panerai to come up with a black ceramic bezel for this 42mm sub..hopefully soon.

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano

Bettamacrostoma said:


> Waiting for Panerai to come up with a black ceramic bezel for this 42mm sub..hopefully soon.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


They have one already. Problem is is made of gold and priced accordingly. PAM 684. Stunning piece. Grail worthy.


----------



## Bettamacrostoma

lo_scrivano said:


> They have one already. Problem is is made of gold and priced accordingly. PAM 684. Stunning piece. Grail worthy.


Have it in Steel with black bezel please for 2019..

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano

There's a possibility in 2019 as they're currently on submersible craze

Personally I prefer something with fixed,plain bezel,especially after reading the thread about the missing marker on the submersible's bezel


----------



## alex911s

Just refreshed with a new strap pam048..









next to my sub..


----------



## alex911s

PAM048 Sold mine awhile back... Found a used one with worn out strap , just refreshed with a new strap from Panerai..

View attachment 13730713


next to my sub..

View attachment 13730717


----------



## lo_scrivano




----------



## amanda

lo_scrivano said:


>


That dial is just gorgeous!


----------



## lo_scrivano

amanda said:


> That dial is just gorgeous!


It's a 1535. That was me trying it on. Would love to actually own one.


----------

